# Look at My Alien Kitty...



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Do not try to resist, resistance is futile:










All hail Queen Azalia!!! (And yes, she is in charge of the remote)


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL, she looks like something out of Dr Who!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!! =D


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL...I could not resist!


----------



## Sephie (May 5, 2011)

Oh my!! Awesome!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Not only the alien eyes, but his position! So funny.....


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

LoL that's a funny one - I love how she's sitting beside you - ha!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

That picture should be on a poster! Hilarious and adorable at the same time.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_dweamgoil_, what a great pic....hilarious!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha, that is too cute! I'd have a hard time resisting not petting that belly. XD


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I had been meaning to take a pic when she sits like that. In that pic, she is sitting next to her human, my oldest daughter. I was running to get the phone to take the pic. She is such a funny and goofy cat  , but very lovable.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

Those eyes would light up a dark room, lol. Who needs electricity? bound to save you money on your power bill, lol. Love the way he sits.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

He's one lazy cat, lol.


----------

